# Toshiba satellite a200 Cleaning



## wantedelite

I am planning on opening the laptop and cleaning the fan and other stuff but I dont want to take everything apart! Is there a guide on this? I can't seem to find one that isn't taking out everything. If anyone could post one that would be great!


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Here is one disassembly: http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a205/laptop-disassembly-1.htm
But like other laptops I have worked on, I'm sure all you need to do is unscrew the bottom (take the battery out first)
And always remember, do not FORCE anything out of place, or there is a good chance you will damage something.


----------



## wantedelite

yeah I used that guide but it takes the whole thing apart and what should I clean the fan and the cpu?


----------



## A Cheese Danish

You should only need to clean the vents and the cpu cooler, which consists of the fan yes.
Use canned air. And unless you want to reapply thermal paste,
there is no need to clean the cpu.


----------



## wantedelite

kk thanks


----------



## Bundybare

*a200 cleaning*

Hiya, I recently needed to clean out my satelite a200 due to over heating, I followed the guide above and all was well. The shop wanted a hundred dollars to do it claimin that there are cooling chanells all through it that had to be checked and cleaned. That is not the case and air is only drawn through the fan and sent out through the cooling fins on the side. All that is required would be to insert something plastic into the fan to stop it spinning and creating a charge(which didnt do any harm a couple of months ago when I cleaned it with vac but would be a good precaution anyway). And then hold the vacume cleaner nossle over the fan inlet and charge compressed air into the side of unit though the cooling fins. This should dislodge any dust buildup on the inside of the fins and bring it out through the fan inlet without any problem, and without the need to strip the whole machine down.
Regards Al
After doing the strip and seeing how it is all placed I would bet that is all the shop would have done to it anyway. Being that they left one of the screws out that holds the screen hinge in place when i had them replace my screen on warranty previously. Clowns!


----------

